# A wrap on another snow season....



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Thinking we may just be wrapping up another Winter season here in Upper Valley NH. My calculations (to date) are just over 100” of snow accumulations. Majority of snow events this Winter were daytime events, as opposed to overnight events last Winter. My count is 14 plowable events (2” or more per event). Maximum event was 20 1/2”. We had four 8” or 9” events. We had two 12” events. Then throw in a handful of 5” events. One ice/sleet event with 3/8” sleet. 

Equipment fared well this season, as did I. I think the daytime nature of the events this Winter surely helped no beat me up too much. 

Not putting anything away just yet, the old man of Winter is still being a bit angry with the cold temps and holding on to March for all it’s worth. 

So, let the white stuff go, and the green stuff grow!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Customers got all excited during the Feb thaw, Got some work lined up and can't get to it now. Looks like the last week in March we can get at it with any luck. Snow and ice earnings were not all that great anyways.


----------



## aclawn (Oct 17, 2009)

x2, not to bad down here in SWCT above yearly avg, below last years totals,
with the chance this week.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I like the Erie PA. 100 inches over the average.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

We've got a rain turning to snow, turning to rain event for next weekend, over a 48-60 hour period, 3-5" accumulation . Of course we had plans to be out of town. So scratch those. 
We'll see what happens. Better get to make some money on the deal for having to change my plans.
We can never rule out the 36", 18 hour April 27th blizzard either.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like we are in the clear for now. Normal season for us with just under 100" in town. Probably closer to 120" for our higher elevations. Over 60" fell in December so thankful that pattern did not continue.

Plowed residentials 23-25 times. Not sure on the zero tolerance. 

Heading south end of week so it will probably snow 10" every day...


----------

